
Show HN: Could Aging Be an Infectious Disease? - subcosmos
https://medium.com/@InfinoMe/senescence-links-between-heart-disease-genomics-and-aging-fa78bde773da
======
subcosmos
Figured I'd drop this link here. This is a neat pathway, that scientists in
different camps have focused on over the years but haven't necessarily tied to
aging biology.

What I find fascinating is that it appears viruses have evolved to exploit our
own immune systems against us, and this very exploit underlies heart disease,
dementia, and even some cancers.

Is there such a thing as a human zero day?

~~~
aoner
Thanks and interesting article. I think we're slowly starting to see that more
and more processes (not just diseases) are related to different complex
interaction between our immune system and pathogens and or even our own body.
I think you may be interested in the concept of trained immunity (the innate
immune system is smarter than we currently credit it).
[https://www.ru.nl/english/research/prizes-
achievements/spino...](https://www.ru.nl/english/research/prizes-
achievements/spinoza-prize-winners/more-info/mihai-netea-new-idea-immunology/)
Mihai Netea and his department are doing some interesting research :)

------
perl4ever
I think this may be implying a value judgement that, as always, evolution
doesn't make.

